# BRISBANE | Brisbane Quarter at 300 George Street - The One | 264m | 82 fl | 182m | 41 fl | 126m | 34 fl | T/O



## Jay

Damn those are some beautiful skyscrapers...


----------



## linum

Once 1WS, 111+222 and this are constructed... Brisbane is going to have a very impressive skyline... and while I like Meriton's Infinity... I think these towers are far more impressive and 'world class'.


----------



## linum

Have they demolished the law court building yet?

PULL IT DOWN... and get these towers up!!!!!!


----------



## linum

http://www.brisbanemarketing.com.au/Media/News/2014/9/W-Hotels-vow-to-wow-Brisbane


----------



## linum

The status has changed in this thread.......

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1542186&page=51

*#UC (Basement Only): 300 George Street - 81st/262m, 40st/182m & 36st/127m (mixed use)*

Any chance of having it changed in the main forum


----------



## linum

Thanks 

Men of Brisbane - any photo updates on this one??


----------



## linum

http://www.300george.com/

Good photograph of the site.... these three towers will make a big impact on the Brisbane skyline.


----------



## zwamborn

2016-01-08 by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## Munwon

Is this the main tower starting?


----------



## linum

Munwon said:


> Is this the main tower starting?


I think they are building the W Hotel first which is the smallest of the 3 towers.


----------



## linum

Munwon said:


> Is this the main tower starting?


Nope. It's the core for the 127m and 182m towers that are going up first, then the 262m main tower last.

Latest pics and videos here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1542186&page=73

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtUHgc8rx6U


----------



## geoking66

5 May:



nathandavid88 said:


> A few photos from yesterday:
> 
> 
> P5050001 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P5050002 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P5050003 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> And, for a different perspective, here are two shots from the Wheel of Brisbane. A decent view, but the windows could be cleaner. I really should have taken my tele lens with me... maybe next time!
> 
> 
> P5050060 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P5050061 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

18 May:



Aussie Bhoy said:


> Cranes only now, but I should get a good view once the resi starts getting big


----------



## geoking66

23 May:



AG said:


> Look who's popped up above ground to say peek a boo.


----------



## Munwon

3 cores! Are all UC now?


----------



## geoking66

12 June:



Aussie Bhoy said:


> Today


----------



## linum

Munwon said:


> 3 cores! Are all UC now?


I know!!!! Cannot wait for these 3 towers + Skytower + Brisbane Westin to be finished!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geoking66

17 June:



PeterJackson said:


> Construction Update 17/6/2016 from 300george.com


----------



## linum

Now called Brisbane Quarter
https://brisbanedevelopment.com/welcome-to-the-brisbane-quarter/


----------



## linum




----------



## linum

More updates:



flipst3r said:


> Some from this afternoon.


----------



## zwamborn

2019-02-24 by nathandavid88


----------



## linum

The trio are looking good



Superhands said:


> The Trio this afternoon


----------



## linum

And some more:



Aussie Bhoy said:


> Today


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

flipst3r said:


> Today. These buildings are lit af on sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (phone shot)


April 16, 2019


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

nathandavid88 said:


> Here are some photos I look last weekend that I hadn't gotten around to uploading until now.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC-03448 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC-03463 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC-03477 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC-03484 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC-03490 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC-03496 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC-03493 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC-03499 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC-03522 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC-03529 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC-03536 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


..


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

April 22, 2019



flipst3r said:


> Today - looks like floor 29 in the box for the resi


----------



## linum

Once the residential and commercial towers are completed.

What a great trio for Brisbane!!


----------



## linum

Brisbane's second tallest tower U/C ....



nathandavid88 said:


> And for some better photos, here are some taken during a CityCat trip last weekend. I came around the bend just on the tail of the "Golden Hour". Wish the City Cat was 15 minutes earlier...
> 
> 
> DSC-6010410 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC-6010416 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC-6010426 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> 
> And one last photo a bit later when I was waiting for my bus.
> 
> 
> DSC-6010441 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## linum

Update.

The residential tower looks like it's almost 50% up.



Superhands said:


> 23rd June


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

By reddit member u/dgriffith
https://www.reddit.com/r/brisbane/comments/cdor6d/morning_commute_in_the_river_city/


----------



## linum

^^

great angle with the William Jolly Bridge front and centre.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

July 28 by Flipst3r



flipst3r said:


> Today
> 
> What's with these cables?


----------



## linum

'The One' (264m) is obviously the cream of the crop .... but I even like the 183m commercial tower. It's very thick.



Aussie Bhoy said:


> Today


----------



## linum

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> July 28 by Flipst3r


Do you remember the old days when the only good skyscraper vista in Brisbane was the 'Golden Triangle'.


----------



## Marco Polo

those were the days !!!!


----------



## mw123

Photo by Superhands



Superhands said:


>


----------



## linum

^^
The resi is taller than Brisbane Square/Suncorp now and almost taller than the commercial tower next door.


----------



## Fyturis

*Fyfoto Update | 300 George (Brisbane Quarter) | Mid October 2019 | U/C - Glazing - Completed*

My favourite food...TEX-REX | Mid Oct 2019 by Fytaris, on Flickr

George by the river | Mid Oct 2019 by Fytaris, on Flickr

Taste the rainbow MF! | Mid Oct 2019 by Fytaris, on Flickr

Abutment ...heheheh... 'but' | Mid Oct 2019 by Fytaris, on Flickr

George's Skirt | Mid Oct 2019 by Fytaris, on Flickr

Stupid sexy glass... by Fytaris, on Flickr

Get some Culcha! | Mid Oct 2019 by Fytaris, on Flickr

Ride on George... Mid Oct 2019 by Fytaris, on Flickr

George and his alley (city) cat | Mid Oct 2019 by Fytaris, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

--



flipst3r said:


> Today, footpath in front of the office is now open.


----------



## mw123

Photos by flipst3r



flipst3r said:


>


----------



## linum

'The One' will be a great addition to the Brisbane skyline.


----------



## linum

Update for 'The One'.



Aussie Bhoy said:


> Today





flipst3r said:


> Wednesday sunset


----------



## zwamborn

2020-04-20 by [U]nathandavid88[/U]










2020-05-01 by [U]Aussie Bhoy[/U]


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 5:*
Brisbane skyline dwarfed by cloud. by Jenno, on Flickr


----------



## linum

A Chicagoan said:


> *May 5:*
> Brisbane skyline dwarfed by cloud. by Jenno, on Flickr


Love this angle of the Brisbane skyline.


----------



## linum

Some progress



flipst3r said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 385092
> 
> 
> View attachment 385094
> 
> 
> View attachment 385096
> 
> 
> View attachment 385097


----------



## mw123

Photo by @Aussie Bhoy


----------



## redcode

Aug 29

Brisbane by Steven Penton, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 25

The river city by Emanuel Papamanolis, trên Flickr

Sep 26

20200926_123313_1455123LR by Michael, trên Flickr

20200926_123259_1455121LR by Michael, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 30


GOPR0014 by Nathan Murra, trên Flickr

Oct 3

Brisbane City from South Brisbane-1&#x3D; by John, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Infinity Sunsets. by Chris Hughes, trên Flickr


----------



## linum

^^
Great pic!


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGdfNDLgc_8/


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-09 by Nathan Murray










2020-10-19 by Nathan Murray



















2020-11-01 by [U]Aussie Bhoy[/U]


----------



## redcode

Nov 02

Brisbane CBD skyline from level 8 the Emporium Hotel Southbank 02Nov 2020 by tourismman, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/5

It&#x27;s Been a Blue, Blue Day by Patricia Woods, on Flickr


----------



## mw123




----------



## redcode

Dec 15


DSC_0564 by James Dun, trên Flickr


----------



## verbatim9

^^Must be from a Milton perspective? I originally thought Highgate Hill but had a closer look and it seems like Milton/Toowong from a midrise or a drone shot?


----------



## hkskyline

What do you think of this base?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426182665405878282
More about this project : The Sound that Light Makes


----------



## redcode

Sep 4

By the Brisbane River by MarilynDaviesAustralia, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 6

Brisbane CBD from South Bank just after sunset by Laurence Griffiths, trên Flickr


----------



## linum

redcode said:


> Sep 4
> 
> By the Brisbane River by MarilynDaviesAustralia, trên Flickr


The One looks great from Southbank.


----------



## hkskyline

Time lapse along the river :


----------



## hkskyline

9/8

_DSC4118-Pano.jpg by Simon Leonard, on Flickr

_DSC4075.jpg by Simon Leonard, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Head towards the end from the 7 minute mark to see this development :


----------



## redcode

SureShotFilm


----------



## hkskyline

10/3










Twitter @ HomesAtMetacoda


----------



## hkskyline

10/2

20211002_143731_03090_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## linum

The third city is looking great with The One & Skytower finished.


----------



## redcode

Oct 6

Brisbane - bird&#x27;s eye view by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/28

Brisbane_StreetArt_20210928__070 by Owen Allen, on Flickr

Brisbane_StreetArt_20210928__068 by Owen Allen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 28

Brisbane_streetArt_20210928__020 by Owen Allen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Thunderstorm in Brisbane by Ali Saadat on 500px


----------



## redcode

Oct 10









PandaProCalendar 155 by Quentin Liu on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CU15SqGvwHs/


----------



## hkskyline

10/24 

297/365 Looks hot by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 27

20211027_115207_04550_LR by Michael Maguire, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/30

303/365 Bridge to bridge by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 30


William Jolly Bridge Brisbane River by Diane Agar, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 2

Brisbane connection by Emanuel Papamanolis, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/4

Mt Coot-Tha View of Brisbane CBD by Max Riethmuller, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 6

20211106_192050_05538_LR by Michael Maguire, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

11/14

318/365 Last (ish) run by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## verbatim9

Have people noticed how they light that building on top with a white "one"?


----------



## redcode

Brisbane&#x27;s Victoria Bridge by Colin Grainger, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/28

Captain Cook Bridge by Ben Mindall, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/6

Kurilpa Bridge over Brisbane River, 470m long &amp; 6.5m wide, opened: 4/10/2009 by Ben Mindall, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon

For a police state it looks lovely


----------



## Ecopolisia

Munwon said:


> For a police state it looks lovely


..??...You haven't seen worse,you haven't seen worse, you JUST haven't seen worse beyond the western(and,its democratic and likeminded value political allies') borders regarding that, then????????...I can tell you that much..at least for now..Anyways...Sure it's lovely I can agree that much,too...lol..Whatta you know?...
Nevertheless, more updates of the lovely Brisbane's skyline with/out the combination of this wonderful building project, folks?🙃😉🌈💎✌👍


----------



## redcode

Brisbane From South Bank 01 AI by Grant Booth, sur Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 23:*








Brisbane Xmas 2021 by Simon Tidd on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

1/3

Grey Street (William Jolly) Bridge by Grant Salmond, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/4

20220104_121600_07231_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/5

20220105_114531_07559_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, on Flickr

20220105_113620_07556_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 21

20220121_114852_08430_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 31

20220131_115300_09058_LR by Michael Maguire, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Office Sector Shrugging Off Pandemic Downturn *
The Urban Developer _Excerpt_
Feb 2, 2022

The Australian office sector has continued to sidestep a pandemic-led collapse with the demand for space continuing to lift in every capital CBD.

The Property Council of Australia’s latest office market report reveals that the national vacancy ticked up slightly, from 11.9 per cent to 12.1 per cent in the six months to January 2022.

...

“The current total market vacancy rate in the Brisbane CBD sits at 15.4 per cent and is likely to peak just shy of 16 per cent,” Kearney said

“Despite this, the demand outlook for new developments and prime grade assets is strengthening with most occupiers now seeking next-generation workplaces.

“This has been evident in recent months with commitments in the CBD from the private sector, namely Great Southern Bank at 300 George Street, and KPMG and APA Group at 80 Ann Street which will fall into the PCA vacancy data over 2022 and 2023 aligned with their lease start dates.”

More : Office Sector Shrugging Off Pandemic Downturn


----------

